

Ask HN: Will time off / travel help my hacker ambitions? - koto

Hello HN.<p>I'm currently a full time software developer around 10 years into my career.<p>For a long while now, I've been dreaming of trying something a little more entreprenurial - maybe starting a web application or (distant second preference) moving towards more of a 'freelance' model where I can have a little more flexibility in how I work.<p>The problem is that, as of today, I'm feeling pretty tired, burnt out and am losing my enthusiasm for technology.  For the first time in my life, I don't think I would have the energy or motivation to deliver on a side project.  More worryingly, my creativity has also ebbed a little over the last year so I'm not seeing as many business opportunities as I always have done.<p>I think it's just a minor case of burnout.<p>Simple question really.  Do you think that if I bin off the job and spend six months travelling, relaxing, pursuing some other hobbies, do you think the passion and drive will eventually come back and allow me to build a business?<p>I'm lucky enough to have maybe 3 or 4 years of living expenses in the bank if it all goes south, but at the same time, looking at my finances (a few years away from paying off mortgage etc), I would rather keep my head down for another few years on the daily grind if I didn't think that entrepreneurial spirit was going to come back to me.<p>Though this is obviously very much down to personality, any comments and personal experiences appreciated as I'm at a bit of a crossroads.
======
kls
I type this from a chair, next to crystal clear water, in the Florida Keys. I
and my family make a point of traveling to different places every few months.
I find that it makes me more productive to provide myself with a change of
environments every now and then.

I do believe that time away will provide you with inspiration and the needed
relaxation to get back to normal. We started doing what we do now. Because I
suffered a very bad case of burn out. I was in an executive role and the
company was a mess. The incompetent had become entrenched in the company I was
working for and the more you tried to fix the more they resented you and tried
to discredit you behind your back.

It got to the point where I would tell people, "look I will fix your
department and you can take all the credit for it, just get out of my way so I
can improve things for my group". They where so jaded and entrenched into
protecting their incompetence that they figured I had to have an agenda beyond
what I was telling them.

The politics where so bad that I became increasingly combative to the extent
that I was becoming hostile. Here was a guy that worked his way from the
bottom to the top, next in line for the vacant CTO spot and I had literally
been driven mad due to the lack of any passion in most departments and the
fact that the incompetent had become like a unorganized union, formed to
protect the incompetent. Finally, I spoke with the CIO and we agreed that is
was probably best if we parted ways. They where setting up the paperwork to
terminate me and I just told them dont bother with the formalities, I am not
going to sue, just give me the exit package and send me on my way.

Anyway, I am rambling the point is, burn out can beat you down to the point
that you don't care what happens. When that happens you, it is tough to even
muster the fortitude to change things.

Getting out was the best thing that I could have done, I started freelancing
where the projects change faster and hold your interest. Generally you have
more freedom and less involvement in the politics. This can really help to
avoid burn out. My wife an I agreed that we will go somewhere for a week every
2 months to avoid that ever happening to me again. The worst part about it is
that burn-out takes motivation to fight and unfortunately motivation is one of
the hardest things to muster when you are burnt out. I feel for you and if you
ever need to talk or need someone to listen you can email me (in my profile).
I have been there and it sucks.

